# error code 45



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Intermittent problems are the worst and NOBODY has the answer for you. I would get a experienced Carrier tech to check for other problems. Lots of posters swap a lot of parts out and end up calling a Pro anyway. At 16 yrs old the board may be defective so you can choose to change it and it may get damaged by the real problem. May be a VERY expensive board if it is a 2 stage furnace.
http://www.americanhvacparts.com/


----------



## Turtle learner (Nov 18, 2009)

Yuri, Thanks for your insite.


----------

